# Likelihood of Fall College Football



## dbz (Jul 22, 2020)

I understand the dangers involved. Doesn't mean I won't miss it and it doesn't disappoint me. Things like this are a release for a lot of people during stressful times. Will I be fine? Sure. I will find other releases, but it sucks to have a highlight of the year taken away albeit for understandable reasons. Well I may have saved money on some tickets, maybe some extra lights in my future.

It just doesn't feel the same to argue about who has the best cornhole team on ESPN.


----------



## PappyVanWinkle (Jul 22, 2020)

I don't think its possible. Also what happens if your star player or starting lineup catch covid? They wont be able tomplay for a few weeks.


----------



## Dirk8==D~Diggler (Jul 22, 2020)

I’ve been waiting 7 months to see George Pickens snag a back shoulder fade route. It sounds hellaciously ignorant but I can’t think of a worse situation than not having a 2020 season. Anyways go Dawgs. Oh and Bama has to play us this year in Tuscaloosa. Missing that game will be a really tragedy. Was really looking forward to beating the shit out the tide. Fuck bama. And fuck Florida too


----------



## PappyVanWinkle (Jul 22, 2020)

Dirk8==D~Diggler said:


> I’ve been waiting 7 months to see George Pickens snag a back shoulder fade route. It sounds hellaciously ignorant but I can’t think of a worse situation than not having a 2020 season. Anyways go Dawgs. Oh and Bama has to play us this year in Tuscaloosa. Missing that game will be a really tragedy. Was really looking forward to beating the shit out the tide. Fuck bama. And fuck Florida too


I‘m a UGA grad myself so i second your GO DAWGS comment! Perhaps if the entire team was quarantined for the whole season it could work?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## cowboylogic (Jul 22, 2020)

No football would cost $4B, alter college sports


As more college athletic departments cut sports programs, the financial wreckage is becoming clear. And it gets even worse if college football doesn't return.




www.espn.com





Weighing the risk vs reward is definitely a slippery slope. But without fall football many collegiate sports programs across the board will suffer. Its going to be interesting to see how it all pans out. I for one think they should let the kids play.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 23, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4632363


----------



## dbz (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 23, 2020)

dbz said:


> View attachment 4632823


lots of ACC folks. good to see.


----------



## Romulanman (Aug 3, 2020)

I have really cut down on sports lately. I used to order Sunday ticket all the time. Bought jerseys, hats, etc. I just reupped my DirecTv in Jan and haven't been watching anything on tv at all. Sports don't seem too important to me right now with all this other shit going on. And personally I could care less. I hope a bunch of those billionaire owners lose shit tons of money and especially want to see the NCAA fold up like a cheap lawn chair. I decided to stop contributing money to these billionaires that don't give a fuck about you.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 17, 2020)

dbz said:


> View attachment 4632823


Is your mascot a buzzard.....









because that program is road kill...... lol










I’m just fucking with you. However when VT came to our school I was parking some cars and two smoking hot girls from VT show up and was pulling their skirts up real high to give a little peep show hoping for a parking spot I guess, well they definitely got a spot but not until I gave them directions for about five minutes. Hmmmmmm maybe your mascot should be beavers.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 17, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Is your mascot a buzzard.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we did a roadie up from Tigertown to Blacksburg for a game. cool little college town i thought. fun people and atmosphere


----------



## Bareback (Aug 17, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> we did a roadie up from Tigertown to Blacksburg for a game. cool little college town i thought. fun people and atmosphere


Tiger town as in the twin cities , A/O , The Big Swamp. 
I’m just trying to figure out if we live in the same town....Lol


----------



## My Name is Mike (Aug 17, 2020)

Where's the poll option "I'd rather watch paint dry" +1 for me.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 18, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Tiger town as in


as in Clemson


----------



## Bareback (Aug 18, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> as in Clemson


I knew it was a Clemson paw but I have never been to that town and didn’t realize that y’all have a tigertown as well. It makes sense, I guess every school with a tiger as the mascot has a tigertown .

To bad about the rivalry game getting canceled for ya, but we will kick the shit outta those cocky bastards for y’all.


----------

